# City Profile forum



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2010)

Please if you have time register on this site and post something about your state or town. http://www.cityprofile.com/forum/
This site is from the developer of our site and owner of the server that keeps our site going everyday. He has done so much to get our site up and running and keep it current with technology, its the least we can do. Thanks Txbrew!


----------



## cpfan (Sep 17, 2010)

ummmm...can't do because it appears to be american-focused?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 18, 2010)

It'sbeen growing daily. Worth checking out.


----------



## Sliverpicker (Sep 18, 2010)

Would if I could... "Oops! Google chrome cant find it!"


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 18, 2010)

Sliverpicker said:


> Would if I could... "Oops! Google chrome cant find it!"



Try this http://www.cityprofile.com/forum/


----------



## Sliverpicker (Sep 18, 2010)

still NA DA!!!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 18, 2010)

nope link doesn't work, googled too and.. can't find it

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2010)

Works for me..
Maybe copy and paste
Right now it's US based


----------



## cpfan (Sep 18, 2010)

Wade's link worked for me last night, and still works this morning.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

Worked for me. I'm in!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 18, 2010)

My internet explorer casn't open it and I get redirected to a cached copy of it..

maybe it's my browser? 

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2010)

Ill let him know people are having problems, this is part of the reason why he was asking us to elp him along with just creating a few posts to help it get recognized.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Ill let him know people are having problems, this is part of the reason why he was asking us to elp him along with just creating a few posts to help it get recognized.



There are some sites that the only way our PC (Piece of Crap) will go to a web address is if we hold down the control and alt. key at the same time we select return.

Try That


----------



## TxBrew (Sep 19, 2010)

I had to move the DNS on the website. It should be fully working for all ISP's now.

Thanks for the support. Any help right now is extremely appreciated. Tough battle getting a new forum started so every new thread counts big.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks TxBrew,
Any time you need some help please ask.


----------

